# Diary Of A Sad Cat



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/14)

and dogs...

The cat one is way funnier though

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------

